# On 4.5 inches of clear ice!



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Got out with lovin life today, we prolly caught 200+ fish. It was mix bag of crappies and gills. Gills averaged 7 inches and














Crappies averaged 9 but got about dozen over 12 inches







with 2 fish going 1.5 pounds. Great day to be out!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great day


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok I'll be the first to ask what body of water is that? Looks like moggie to me? But good fishing either way.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh sorry Mike!! Your spot on


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice job , you didn't have to worry about a crowd.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Love the mist rolling. Looks like a beautiful day to be out..... and found some fish too.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Oh sorry Mike!! Your spot on


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya I smell it


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Oh sorry Mike!! Your spot on


 No gas motors on Mogadore!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Look at auger! It's a drill


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't hate!! Congratulate!!! Good job on those fish, that drill looks cool and would love to see that thing work. Hopefully the ice holds but a warm up coming before cold.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job F2W!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The background in the pics look like wingfoot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> Don't hate!! Congratulate!!! Good job on those fish, that drill looks cool and would love to see that thing work. Hopefully the ice holds but a warm up coming before cold.


We'll be back on it by this weekend with the cold snap coming as long as today's rain doesn't wipe it completely out


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice Fish..Thanks for the report & pics. Congrats


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Nice Fish..Thanks for the report & pics. Congrats


Pleasant hill


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Way to go!!! I hereby appoint you Minister of Propaganda and Misinformation, anti-vulture specialist extraordinaire!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There is definitely something extremely fishy going here.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

. FINALLY F2W is smoking the Clam Plate crack pipe.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That guy can catch a crappie out of a mud puddle!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Or lake Rockwell


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Rockwell! I knew I recognized that tree!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 226970
> . FINALLY F2W is smoking the Clam Plate crack pipe.


Nice that is pleasant hill has some great sce


Fish2Win said:


> Or lake Rockwell


u are a rebel am surprised u don't have all white on cause the secret spots u fish for more camo!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You guys are amazing! (BULLy gones, too!) Good job!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> You guys are amazing! (BULLy gones, too!) Good job!


Cj we weren't on Rockwell or meander!! Just teasing the boys a little. We were over on moggie near sunny brook on the sunken bridge.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> Pleasant hill


I know this is a joke but P Hill does ice fish quite well when conditions allow. The drag isn't much fun but the fishing can be awesome. I hope to fish it again sometime soon.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Some of you guys have more BS than Akron's Sewage Plant.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

There's some good fishing there in Akron my go to bait there is corn.hahaha


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gotta watch out for the white mice...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> Cj we weren't on Rockwell or meander!! Just teasing the boys a little. We were over on moggie near sunny brook on the sunken bridge.


Just curious where you park over by Sunny Brook F2W. Much appreciated. Think I'm going to try Moggy first and then hit Nimi Sunday if I can't get on 'em


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ice is prolly shot by now!! To much rain. There's a pull off and parking lot down there. Your by the damn so there will a lot of current. I would definitely wait at least a week


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Or a year


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> I know this is a joke but P Hill does ice fish quite well when conditions allow. The drag isn't much fun but the fishing can be awesome. I hope to fish it again sometime soon.


Know it well, last iced it a few years ago and did well. Every time I try to head back down I can't get past Charles mill. Haha.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> Rockwell! I knew I recognized that tree!


I seen those white sheets flapping in the wind on the lake that day. The jig is up...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I got pics from Lake Rockwell to verify it.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> I got pics from Lake Rockwell to verify it.


John you trader!! You'll be forever known as Benedict Arnold!!! I thought we were in the trust tree?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Hatfield said:


> There's some good fishing there in Akron my go to bait there is corn.hahaha


Coney island whitefish bite can be good at times.. Its all about timing.... Usually night until early morning is best


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

F2W: Your 'payments' stopped. I had to do what I had to do..


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

He tried paying me with Monopoly money John...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Very nice catch F2W. Don't need a flasher when you can see them


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnowhead said:


> He tried paying me with Monopoly money John...


Sounds like something he would doI gave him real money for the shanty a few weeks ago so you can't blame me!!


----------

